# VW Rocco



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Shes here. Shes a Petrol too, not a Dirty D like Jammy :wink: Nah the TDI is a great lump now Jammy. 
Jammy - How do you link phone to her with bluetooth for calling?

Options are Parking sensors (and camera thing) :roll: 
Cruise

Rest is standard


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The front end view is just so mean I love it, obviously not the one with your ugly mug in it though :-* :-* :lol: :lol:

Nice car buddy, another one to fit with the other 7/8 on the drive 

How's it go, is it a bit slow or does it have some reasonable punch? shame it is a company car as it needs 18" wheels and slammage quite badly 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice choice. As above, but I say 19s lol


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I was hoping for 18's so I could pinch tyres :roll: :lol:

Yeah Comp car so cant play, tho this will be a keeper and possibly brought after 3 years. Therfore its being run in properly so havent given it any at all. The torque at 1500 rpm is unbelivebale 60mph too at 1500rpm  Put your foot down and it pulls fine 

There is a glitch in the fuel map at 1200rpm where it stutters very badley like its going to break! Sure they will map it at 1st service when everone else complains about this. Its super silent at idle and sounds really nice at 3k rpm (all ive taken her upto)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Should of got xenons, VW lights are worse than birthday candles..

Lovely looking car though..


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It would enter my list of wants, but it needs dropping about 4 inches just to make it look normal.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Agreed John

Lights arnt too bad, just as good as the poor TT xenons but now where near as Good as VW Lupo GTI Bi-Xenons :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hark said:


> Nice choice. As above, but I say 19s lol


as above


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice is it the 1.4 or the 2.0 :?:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's a 1.4. The 2.0 comes with 18s as standard.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Widget said:


> It's a 1.4. The 2.0 comes with 18s as standard.


It was the wheels that made me think it must be a 1.4


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

yeap sadley a 1.4. Tho very grunty low down


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> yeap sadley a 1.4. Tho very grunty low down


They are super and turbo charged 170 BHP if I remember correctly


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Agreed John
> 
> Lights arnt too bad, just as good as the poor TT xenons but now where near as Good as VW Lupo GTI Bi-Xenons :wink:


The leather is stunning in them, I really like them, it's the ride hight that stopped my purchase. Although I did have another look at one in Croydon last week.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

denTTed said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed John
> ...


They are a bit on the high side still very nice I went to see about one when they first came out ane would have had one if they had not given me a sill PX price for my Golf anni


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I have a 2.0TSi GT DSG in White with Black Leather. I love it. Not the quickest thing in the world, but speed isn't a priority nowadays.

If I had the choice to have my Cayman S back or keep the Roc, I think I'd stick with what I've got. It's a great motor.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

denTTed said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed John
> ...


Yes its pretty harsh tho does have magnetic ride with sport and comfort, but still rasher harsh ride, doesnt bother a young un like me, hendles very well for a fwd car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

what is it, did i read that it is a 1.4 ??? or is it bigger


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah shes just a baby 1.4 tsi with a super and a turbo


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Are you having to give this company car back now you're off to university for 3 years?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah probally [smiley=bigcry.gif] . But have heard that I could be able to buy off as company want rid of all company cars soon so might be offering a buy it scheme soon  (Tho I wont be able to afford it, a family member is intrested)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Sheldon,

Sorry missed this post. have you got the BT to work yet? if not, I have sent you a PM with my phone number, give us a bell if you need help...

I don't have the VW BT I have a FISCON unit which is basically the same... get rid of those wheels though and get the GT one's they are so much nicer.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks good, I'm still very happy with my Roc. When I get the Volcanic Ash off it at the weekend I'll take a pic or 2.


----------

